# Highest paying paramedic jobs in LA/OC?



## Thindian (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm a paramedic with a couple years of experience in 911/rescue EMS from out-of-state. I have a bachelor's degree from a distinguished university, and have been working as a Paramedic/FTO for the busiest district in the second busiest county in my state.

I'm moving back to LA pretty soon and I'm looking for a job out there. 911 would be a plus, but honestly, I need money right now and I'd be willing to work for whoever paid me the most. Not the best attitude coming from a 911 guy, I know, but it is what it is.

Anyone have any suggestions? I hear that the 911 jobs like McCormick/Gerber don't pay very much.


----------



## energystar (Dec 15, 2012)

The only ALS 911 spots outside of fire departments are gonna be through AMR. I think they run ALS up in Lancaster. That being said there are dozens of ambulance companies looking for IFT medics. I believe the pay ranges from $15-20 starting out. As for McCormick they hire medics but its not too many. They maybe get to run 3-5 ALS calls per year when the beach towns FD medics are tied up. The rest of the time they work at the BLS level. This is what I have gathered from speaking to McCormick employees while holding the wall at...you guessed it the one and only St. Francis


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 16, 2012)

I know you want LA/OC advice. BuT as I'm sure you will hear a lot, I highly recommended you just make the 15-60 min commute to Riverside or Rancho AMR. You will work under some of the "better" protocols in Cali as a 911 medic. 

Starting pay is 15/HR there with tons of OT available. Also lots of others little perks when compared to smaller companies in LA/OC. I believe medic pay at McCormick is like 9.xx/HR from what I herd.


----------



## energystar (Dec 16, 2012)

I second the above advice. You can also look into AMR in Ventura county. They start around $45000-50000.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2012)

The *only* paramedic jobs in OC at this time is with the fire departments or Mercy Air.


----------



## Thindian (Dec 16, 2012)

energystar said:


> The only ALS 911 spots outside of fire departments are gonna be through AMR. I think they run ALS up in Lancaster. That being said there are dozens of ambulance companies looking for IFT medics. I believe the pay ranges from $15-20 starting out. As for McCormick they hire medics but its not too many. They maybe get to run 3-5 ALS calls per year when the beach towns FD medics are tied up. The rest of the time they work at the BLS level. This is what I have gathered from speaking to McCormick employees while holding the wall at...you guessed it the one and only St. Francis



I'm not too keen on McCormick. I don't mind doing IFTs if the pay is good, at least for right now. Which IFT companies would you recommend?


----------



## Thindian (Dec 16, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> I know you want LA/OC advice. BuT as I'm sure you will hear a lot, I highly recommended you just make the 15-60 min commute to Riverside or Rancho AMR. You will work under some of the "better" protocols in Cali as a 911 medic.
> 
> Starting pay is 15/HR there with tons of OT available. Also lots of others little perks when compared to smaller companies in LA/OC. I believe medic pay at McCormick is like 9.xx/HR from what I herd.


I'm considering AMR with the commute actually. What little perks are you referring to exactly?


----------



## Joe (Dec 16, 2012)

AVOID AMR LA COUNTY IN LANCASTER/PALMDALE, SANTA CLARITA, AND IRWINDALE. You are basically a bls medic. Fire still runs the show. You will do all the ift's amd pay is around 13-14 if i remember right on a 24. Best bet is riverside amr. There first in. Also consider Hall ambulance in Kern Co. Pm for any info about either company


----------



## Imacho (Dec 16, 2012)

Once you apply, it's still a 8-12 month wait for a call back.


----------



## Thindian (Dec 16, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Once you apply, it's still a 8-12 month wait for a call back.


Wow, that's sort of concerning. Are you only referring to AMR?


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 16, 2012)

LA County AMR has a very limited amount of medics. They tend to hire/promote in-house for medic positions first before they start looking for outside applicants. Considering there are only a handful of medic spots and there are already a handful of medics that are working as EMTs for the company...getting hired as an outside applicant may be hard.

Long story short:
1. Be prepared for a scope of practice downgrade
2. Avoid LA County if you want a halfway decent experience


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes AMR has a waiting list about that long. BUT DO NOT go to LA county AMR. Come over here to Riverside or Rancho! ALL ALS first-in 911 medic with over a thousand employees combined and Union. 

We are actually always hiring and are low on like 10 medic spots for this shift bid coming up.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

What are the shifts for Riverside, and San Bern. AMR?

What are the protocols allowed there that are not in LA or OC?

Correct me if I am wrong, but aren't you still FD's B**** in the Riverside and San Bern divisions as well?

Just going off of what I have read on line, supervisors complaining to city council members with stuff such as "Our Medics are good enough to clean your toilets at the fire stations, but not good enough to sit at the same table for thanksgiving dinner..."


----------



## Imacho (Dec 17, 2012)

Thindian said:


> Wow, that's sort of concerning. Are you only referring to AMR?



Ya. We finished medic school 14 months ago. Many from my class applied shortly after that and are starting their new hire orientation soon.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 17, 2012)

while not knowing the area, it seems like it's hard to get a job in LA/OC, even if you are a medic.  I hear with everyone being a medic, there are paramedics working at McDonalds waiting for the call for the ambulance job.

since you are moving back, why not apply to everywhere, see who offers you  the best money, and then asking for advice on companies based on the response you get from a bunch of anonomys people on the internet?

at least then you will have the job offer, instead of limiting your applicant pool and hoping one of the "good" companies want you for an interview.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

That was attributed to Murrieta FD. Not all of them are like that. Here in Hemet, the FD is still BLS, and even the Cal Fire medics in the unincorporated areas have, for the most part a solid working relationship. Hemet or Desert Cities is where I would go. 



Fish said:


> What are the shifts for Riverside, and San Bern. AMR?
> 
> What are the protocols allowed there that are not in LA or OC?
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> That was attributed to Murrieta FD. Not all of them are like that. Here in Hemet, the FD is still BLS, and even the Cal Fire medics in the unincorporated areas have, for the most part a solid working relationship. Hemet or Desert Cities is where I would go.



Murrieta FD and AMR have been having a lot of issues. Murrieta FD wants AMR out but they are the only ones who want them out (at least they are the only ones being vocal about it). 

Hemet or Desert Cities is where I would also recommend. Great working relationship with city fire and Cal Fire.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Murrieta FD and AMR have been having a lot of issues. Murrieta FD wants AMR out but they are the only ones who want them out (at least they are the only ones being vocal about it).
> 
> Hemet or Desert Cities is where I would also recommend. Great working relationship with city fire and Cal Fire.



WHy do they want them out? Is it something against the Company or the Medics?

THis being the same FD that claims Medics on Engines save lives man!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

Fish said:


> WHy do they want them out? Is it something against the Company or the Medics?
> 
> THis being the same FD that claims Medics on Engines save lives man!



Haven't been keeping up since its not in my area (however it does effect me being I am in the same county and AMR has the county contract).


----------



## Thindian (Dec 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, my move back to Los Angeles is mostly family related, so I didn't have the opportunity to fish for a job beforehand. I figured with my bachelor's degree in emergency medicine, and my experience in busy 911 districts, it wouldn't be too hard to find a job. I guess I was wrong!


----------



## energystar (Dec 17, 2012)

Were you moving to the city of LA or the county?


----------



## Thindian (Dec 17, 2012)

Moving to the South Bay area actually, so south of the city.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2012)

Thindian said:


> Unfortunately, my move back to Los Angeles is mostly family related, so I didn't have the opportunity to fish for a job beforehand. I figured with my bachelor's degree in emergency medicine, and my experience in busy 911 districts, it wouldn't be too hard to find a job. I guess I was wrong!



Where did you work? Area? And where did you get an emergency medicene BS from?


----------



## Thindian (Dec 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> Where did you work? Area? And where did you get an emergency medicene BS from?


I worked in Pittsburgh and I got my degree from the University of Pittsburgh (through the Center for Emergency Medicine). Phenomenal program with excellent staff/instruction. I'd rather not disclose the exact districts I worked in publicly, but statistically, we ran the most calls and had the shortest response time.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Dec 18, 2012)

You could try Liberty up in Kern County. Kern County has probably the best scope of practice in California. (I know that's not saying much.) While the commute would be like 3 hours, they work 72 hour shifts so you would only commute a total of 4 times per month, so in reality you would spend less time in the car than if you commuted an hour for a 12 hour shift multiple times per week. I believe starting works out to around 51K per year. They cover an area that varies from rural to the middle of freaking nowhere but get some excellent calls.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, it WAS working for Michael Jackson....position closed.


----------

